# Fahrradkauf: Cube LTD CC



## TylerB (24. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Da ich hier nichts im Forum, geschweige denn sehr viel bei Google, gefunden habe, dachte ich: Meldeste dich doch einfach mal an und fragst die Profis .

Also es geht mir darum, dass ich mir (wie schon der Threadname sagt) ein Cube LTD CC kaufen will, da es meiner Meinung nach vom Preisleistungsverhältnis recht anschaulich ist (Ist die 2005er Sondermodell Version mit den Hayes  HFX9 Scheiben) und mir auch sonst von den Spezifikationen sehr gut zusagt. Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, was ihr so von dem Fahrrad bis jetzt gehört habt, da ich es noch nirgens gesehen habe bzw eigetnlich keine Testberichte im Netz gefunden habe.

Naja ich schreibe hier mal die Specs:

Gabel:	Rock Shox Duke SL Poploc
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XT
Umwerfer:	Shimano LX
Schalthebel:	Shimano Deore SL
Bremsanlage:	Hayes HFX 9
Kurbelsatz:	Shimano XT
Innenlager:	Shimano XT
Pedale:	Fasten Alu
Nabensatz:	Shimano XT Disc
Sattel:	CUBE
Sattel-Stütze:	Ritchey
Lenker:	Ritchey
Lenkerband/Griffe:	CUBE
Vorbau:	Ritchey
Felgen:	Rigida Taurus
Reifen:	Schwalbe

Noch dazu wäre ich sehr interessiert an der Gabel (also was ihr von dieser haltet, da ich diese auch nicht auf der RS Seite gefunden habe). 

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle, die antworten 

PS: Vll noch ein Links zu nem Bild  klick mich


----------



## cubeI (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

was kostet das Rad denn? Von wegen Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.
Die Ausstattung ist auf jeden Fall, gut da gibts bis auf die Felgen
(meiner Meinung nach) nix zu meckern!  
Was die Gabel angeht, kann man sagen, das die RS Duke eine der
besten Tourengabeln ist. Nicht zu teuer und absolut problemlos.
Wenn man nicht gerade Pech hat ein Montagsmodell zu erwischen.
Bin sie selber eine Jahr gefahren und war immer zufrieden.
Und eine CUBE ist eh`immer gut  

GRUSS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TylerB (24. Juli 2005)

Also das Fahrrad ist für 1049  bei meinem Lieblingshändler,... bei dem ich allerdings schon des öfteren ein paar % rausgehauen habe, da ich bis jetzt bei ihm alle meine Fahrräder und sowieso meine ganze Familie da die Fahrräder herbezieht. 

Und über die Felgen kann man ja nach ein paar Monaten nochmal drüber nachdenken,.. war bis jetzt auch die Einzige, was mir nicht soo gefallen hat


----------



## StarvinMarvin (25. Juli 2005)

Moin,

fahre das gleiche Rad seit ca. 6 Wochen.

Bin zufrieden damit, hatte bisher nur ein kleines Problem mit der hinteren Bremse, aber ist jetzt wieder ok.

Da es meine erste Federgabel, kann ich nichts im Gegensatz zu anderen sagen, aber ich bin zufrieden und würde mir das Rad wieder kaufen.

Hatte gestern nen Sturz damit und bin überm Lenker gegangen, der Lenker stand dann nur etwas versetzt (einmal Vorbau gerichtet, dann ging es wieder ) und mein Hintermann ist mir dann leider noch über die Schaltung gefahren. Muss ich mir heute abend mal anschauen, denke die ist etwas verbogen.


----------



## cubeI (25. Juli 2005)

Also für den Preis kannste Dir das Bike auf jeden Fall kaufen.
Wenn Du im Internet schaust, wirst Du bei diversen Bikeshops 
sicher das eine oder andere Rad finden, dass bei ähnlichers Ausstattung
noch günstiger ist. (Siehe Radon und Canyon)
Aber beim Rad-Händler des Vertrauens kaufen ist schon nicht verkehrt.
Und wenn Du dann noch handeln kannst. (Event. auf 1000,-) umso besser
Also: KAUFEN!

GRUSS


----------



## TylerB (25. Juli 2005)

Also ich kann euch schonmal sagen, dass ich ihn auf
unter 1000 gehandelt habe und dazu (inklusive) noch
ein paar XT Klickies raushandeln konnte. Denke mal,
dass ich mit dem Ergebnis recht zufrieden sein kann .


----------



## cubeI (25. Juli 2005)

TylerB schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann euch schonmal sagen, dass ich ihn auf
> unter 1000 gehandelt habe und dazu (inklusive) noch
> ein paar XT Klickies raushandeln konnte. Denke mal,
> dass ich mit dem Ergebnis recht zufrieden sein kann .



So isses  

Dann kann man nur noch Viel Spaß wünschen!

GRUSS


----------



## honkman16 (10. August 2005)

Mahlzeit,

interessiere mich auch fürs CUBE. Leider konnte ich das Modell auf der CUBE Website nicht finden. Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung wos Bilder davon gibt?

TylerB: Bei welchem Händler hast Du es gesehen / gekauft?

Danke fürs Feedback


----------



## Ullrich (10. August 2005)

ZUSCHLAGEN !!!!!  ÄH,ich meine kaufen


----------



## honkman16 (10. August 2005)

Ich würde ja gerne ZUSCHLAGEN wenn ich nur wüsste wo ... Also wer von Euch weiss wo es dieses oder andere Sondermodell(e) (ich glaube das sind Messemodelle wenns nach einigen kundigen Usern des Forums geht) gibt?

LG
Christoph


----------



## StarvinMarvin (10. August 2005)

hab meins von h&s www.bike-discount.de dort findest du auch infos. wo du es sonst bekommst, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmuetze (12. August 2005)

Probier mal http://www.neon-radsport.de.


----------



## siilvii (15. August 2005)

Yuchhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,
              

Der Grund warum ich mich so freue?
Also, ich bin (war) auch auf der Suche nach nem Bike. Hardtail, so um die 1000.
Hatte mich erst fürs Canyon Yellowstone interessiert, aber das will sich mein Freund schon kaufen und Partnerlook ist ja nicht so dolle. Dann fand ich das Radon ZR Team Only von der Ausstattung her super, aber ich konnte mich mit der Farbe nicht anfreunden. Daaaaaan sah ich das LTD5, hab mich gleich in die Optik verliebt, aber der Preis stimmte nicht ganz mit der Ausstattung überein.

Soo, zwischendurch muss ich mal mitteilen, dass ich dachte, ich müsste mich noch bis zum Spätherbst gedulden, da mir das nötige Kleingeld fehlt. Aber meine Eltern teilten mir dann am Freitag mit, dass sie mir einen Kredit geben, sozusagen.

Am Samstag war ich bei einem Händler in Dortmund, der hätte mir das Reaction für 1250 verkauft, sollte mich aber bis Montag entscheiden. Und eigentlich war mir das auch zu viel Geld.

So, Samstag abend war dann bei uns eine Radnacht (Rennrad) mit Zabel & Co. Und da war auch ein Cube-Stand. Der hatte das LTD CC Race mit derselben Ausstattung wie oben für 1099 statt 1499. Bin ich eben Probe gefahren und morgen hol ichs dann ab. Einfach nur geil!!!!!
Bekomme auch noch Pedalen dazu, eine Seite Klick, die andere normal und einen Helm.

So, zu deiner Frage: Ja, das sind Messebikes und daher gibt es auch nicht viele. Sie sollen im Moment aber eigentlich überall reduziert sein. Muss man dann noch Schwein haben, dass die Größe stimmt.

Sodele, dann zähm ich mal meine Hummeln im Hintern bis morgen   

Übrigens: Mein armer Freund hat das Canyon im Juni bestellt und wartet leider jetzt noch


----------



## Andy23NRW (20. August 2005)

siilvii schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Mein armer Freund hat das Canyon im Juni bestellt und wartet leider jetzt noch



Falsch! Hab´s


----------



## jagg (23. August 2005)

also ich habs mir auch im Frühjahr gekauft, auch bei H&S und bin zufrieden... ich kann aber auch keine vergleiche ziehen, weil es mein erstes MTB ist... zu anfang fand ich den sattel sehr unbequem und ich hatte den auch zu niedrig eingestellt, aber geduld, mittlerweile fühl ich mich sauwohl auf dem bike... soweit ich das überschauen kann ist der preis für die aussattung wirklich sehr gut (1000 Eur) und optisch sieht es auch toll aus (kommt leider auf den Bildern gar nicht so rüber).... alles in allem keine probleme (ca. 800-900 km mittlerweile)

nachtrag: Ok am anfang gab es problem das die bremse immer am quitschen war, das problem konnte ich dadurch lösen, das ich den Bremssattel gelöst hatte und die Distanz richtig eingestellt habe, einfach, aber wenn man Einsteiger ist, sucht man doch erst doof rum


----------



## Jumbo_II (9. September 2005)

Hi !

Sagt mal, ich bin das LTD CC heute mal bei meinem Cube Händler probegefahren, und der hat so einen steilen Test-Berg vor dem Laden.

Und - mir ist es vorgekommen, dass das Bike viel zu leicht vorne hoch geht, also für echt steile Anstiege fast ungeeignet sein könnte.
Könnt Ihr mir das bestätigen ?

Hab das mit 20 Zoll probiert, das dürfte auch mit ca. 1,85m passen.
Der Händler wollte übrigens noch so um die 1.150.-  ...

Ansonsten - wie sind Eure Langzeiterfahrungen ?

Gruß 

Jumbo_II


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2005)

Meine Schwester hat sich das vor 4 Wochen gekauft, für unter 1000 beim Händler, und ist sehr zufrieden. Erst wollte sie ein Yellowstone, aber da musss frau wohl ein bisschen früher aufstehen...  . 
Allerdings fiel ihr das mit dem "vorne hochgehen" auch auf - ich würde aber mal sagen, da passt dann die Fahrtechnik nicht zum Bike, denn das Cube hat absolute Standardmaße, weder sehr kurz noch sehr lang, und die Gabel ist schliesslich mit Poplock. Am Gardasee ist sie ein bisschen rumgefahren und alles war bestens.
Ich habe mir das Radl da mal gründlich angeschaut und finde es durchaus ordentlich, bisschen schwer wegen der billigen Ritchey-Teile, und Rahmen und Gabel haben leider Canti-Sockel (hässlich). Aber mit einer fast kompletten 04erXT (Kurbeln!) und Hayes preislich absolut in Ordnung. Und sieht in dem dunkelgrau auch gut aus. 

Folgendes musste ich ihr dann aber gleich richten: Bremssattel (Quietschen, schleifen), Federgabel auf ihr Gewicht einstellen (Bedienungsanleitung hat der Händler wohl nicht gelesen..), Ritcheystütze hat sich verstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## untobias (13. September 2005)

honkman16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja gerne ZUSCHLAGEN wenn ich nur wüsste wo ... Also wer von Euch weiss wo es dieses oder andere Sondermodell(e) (ich glaube das sind Messemodelle wenns nach einigen kundigen Usern des Forums geht) gibt?
> 
> LG
> Christoph



Habe das Bike bei "meinem" Händler in der nähe gesehen. Da geht auch immer etwas mit dem Preis.

www.tretlager.net


----------



## skyphab (14. September 2005)

Mein Händler hatte drei CCs und eins habe ich gekauft vor 2 Monaten. Ich denke vereinzelt gibt's noch welche, aber Infos bekommt man nur spärlich, da Sondermodell.

Ich habe 1150 gezahlt und fand den Preis eigentlich in Ordnung. Irgendwo hätte ich's sicher billiger bekommen, aber die Beratung war ok, von daher passts.

Bis auf das Galama mit den Bremsen (kam mir vor, als hätte ich Bremsen vom Wühltisch oder Ausschussware) bin ich bisher zufrieden. Die Duke SL ist eine tolle Gabel, obwohl sie mittlerweile schon Spiel hat (600-700Km gefahren).
Die verbauten Pedale sind natürlich ein Witz, mein linkes hatte schon nach der ersten Regenfahrt nen Lagerschaden, aber ich wollte sowieso Klickies und hab' die von daher gleich weggeknallt.

Vom Gewicht her ists erstmal in Ordnung, lässt sich aber sicher in Zukunft durch bessere Teile reduzieren. Wenn man das Teil für 1000 oder sogar unter 1000 bekommt, sollte man zuschlagen. Etwas besseres bekommt man für das Geld wahrscheinlich nur schwerlich.

Ich denke es ist auch eine gute Alternative für all diejenigen, die kein DualControl wollen (so wie ich). Momentan gibt's ja fast nur noch Dual Control, mag ich nicht.


----------



## cubeboy (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habe selber ein solches cube............kann nur gutes davon berichten
habe meins für 899 euro beim dem bikediscount in bonn gekauft


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Juli 2009)

Jumbo_II schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Sagt mal, ich bin das LTD CC heute mal bei meinem Cube Händler probegefahren, und der hat so einen steilen Test-Berg vor dem Laden.
> 
> ...



Bei echt steilen Anstiegen hat es u.U. so seine Probleme das stimmt... aber hab bisher nur an einem Berg damit etwaas Probleme gehabt und da komm ch mit meinem Fully nichtmal besonders gut hoch, weil der untergrund so lose ist.. ansonsten kann ich das Ding nur empfehlen, hab das 08er und bin superhappy damit..


----------



## zippolino (14. Juli 2009)

cubeboy schrieb:


> Ich habe selber ein solches cube............kann nur gutes davon berichten
> habe meins für 899 euro beim dem bikediscount in bonn gekauft


aber 4 jahre später


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Juli 2009)

zippolino schrieb:


> aber 4 jahre später



Quatsch.. ich hab mir im Sept. 2008 ein 2008er für genau den gleichen Preis geholt..


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (14. Juli 2009)

Hat schonmal wer von euch auf das Datum des Freds geschaut (nur zippolino wie es scheint). Deshalb sein Kommentar. Sowas nennt man im Forenchargon "Leichenschändung".


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Juli 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Hat schonmal wer von euch auf das Datum des Freds geschaut (nur zippolino wie es scheint). Deshalb sein Kommentar. Sowas nennt man im Forenchargon "Leichenschändung".



I see.. hab nur den Post von meinem Vorgänger gesehen..


----------

